# Your Favorite Mythological Creatures



## fallenstar (Jun 11, 2005)

Mine is the Tolkien Elves (I heard they were based on the Elves in Norse Myth, if so, then technically my favorite will thus be the Elves in the Norse Myth). Also I like Griffins... and Unicorns in the sense that it is such a strong creature in the game Heroes of Might and Magic (lol...too much gaming..) But I stongly dislike those cute, loving, caring, unicorns that a six years old girl would like to play with. So in a way I only like the Unicorns when they are angry and are fighting..lol...


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 11, 2005)

My all-time favorite beast would be the dragon.  So different by every view, so unique, but at the same time they are all the same too...I just find them fascinating.  Just about every mythology has at least one recognizeable dragon going back through recorded time.  Makes me wonder if the dinosaurs did hang about for longer than we imagined


----------



## Leto (Jun 11, 2005)

Phoenix.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jun 11, 2005)

I've always had a soft spot for griffins, and for winged lions.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 11, 2005)

The Hydra for me


----------



## Animaiden (Jun 12, 2005)

My favorite mythological creature has been and always will be the dragon.  My first fantasy book was Dealing with Dragons by Patricia Wrede, so I"ve always had a soft spot for dragons.  A good portion of my books have some form of dragon in them.  Yay Dragons.


----------



## Thunderchild (Jun 12, 2005)

definitly The Minator (note the capital letters) - mostly cuz of a pic i saw of it in an old childrens book about greek myths, it looked so bad ass


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 12, 2005)

I like giant birds, like the eagles of Middle-earth, or the rocs of arabic legend. Couldn't say why. Just like 'em, is all.


----------



## stirdgit (Jun 12, 2005)

The Phoenix, for its symbolism.  Berserkers... just because.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 12, 2005)

Medusa - particularly the Harryhausen incarnation in *Clash Of The Titans  *


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 12, 2005)

Nyarlathotep, most of the Cthulhu Mythos creatures give me the creeps delightfully


----------



## nixie (Jun 12, 2005)

The unicorn also like Pegasus and dragons


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jun 12, 2005)

I've always kind of liked Medusa...There have been people I've wanted to turn to stone before.


----------



## Yvienn (Jun 13, 2005)

I also like dragons. They are so majestic, they have so much pride, they are individuals, almost aristocratic and don't care much for the present times and the world around them. They are well described in the saga of Ursula Le Guin.

But generally my favourite myth creatures are three: dragons, vampires and angels.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 13, 2005)

dragons


----------



## ZLBilley (Jun 13, 2005)

Jormungandr, the Midgard serpent is my favorite mythological creature.


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 21, 2005)

Without a doubt my favoret myth.. creatures are dragons the fierceness the beauty the grace of these beasts are awe inspiring. 
The other favoret of mine are griffons my passion came from mercedes lackey!
xxxkyexxx


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 21, 2005)

Dragons, unicorns and Mistills.


----------



## Tikal (Jul 22, 2005)

gotta be Dragons and elementals


----------



## garreth Jacks (Jul 22, 2005)

Drakes related to dragons but they look more like Serpents
http://www.artwork-by-arco.com/Art/Dragons/SerpentineDrakes.jpghttp://images.google.co.uk/images?q=tbn:cXJLdrubHHoJ:http://www.artwork-by-arco.com/Art/Dragons/SerpentineDrakes.jpg


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 24, 2005)

Another favoret creature of mine is a Couatl, a serpent with rainbvow feather wings!
Got a design I did of one and im going 2 get it tattoo'd on my back!
xxxkyexxx


----------



## Silver1 (Jul 26, 2005)

One of my favorite mythological creatures is most certainly the unicorn. But not the fluffy, silver maned, golden horned, blue eyed creature that wouldn't hurt a fly.

I like the version that will kick you're butt if they don't like you:


----------



## Quokka (Jul 27, 2005)

Dragons would have to be a favourite but, and here's a statement i never thought I'd say, I'm also fond of a well written imp .


----------



## zorcarepublic (Jul 28, 2005)

The honest politician.

Well, they ARE a myth, aren't they?


----------



## rune (Jul 29, 2005)

I have two.  Dragon and Fairy.  I know you probably cant get much more different but these two creatures interest me


----------



## don sky (Jul 29, 2005)

Minotaurs are pretty awesome too!


----------



## Jaxom_Ruatha (Aug 1, 2005)

I've always liked Centaurs and Sprites/Elementals/Nymphs/Shape-Shifters.


----------



## ADangerousIdea (Aug 2, 2005)

I'd have to say the Vodnik of Russian myth. Spirits that live underwater in icy rivers, they come to you in the form of a beautiful blue-skinned woman and drag you to your death under the ice.

The only way to exorcise one is to sacrifice a newborn baby in the river.

Savage people, those Russians.


----------



## red_temple (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm on the dragon bandwagon.   I also like Godzilla, because he represents the obligatory Force of Nature.  He's a bit dragon-like as well, when you really think about it.  The sheer power, beauty, and unstopability of both have always been a source of fascination with me.

A few more of my favorites:  wil-o-wisp, djini (sp?), and nymphs.


----------



## Jaxom_Ruatha (Aug 2, 2005)

red_temple said:
			
		

> djini (sp?)


 
LOL, I've seen it spelt so many different ways I don't think it matters


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 2, 2005)

I love elementals too Tikal actually one of the charecters in my novel is one!

I love Gargoyles too...

Anything fantasy goes with me! he he he 

xxxkyexxx


----------



## Cleric Kain (Aug 4, 2005)

Werewolves, ones in Van Helsing are my fav


----------



## ajdecon (Aug 4, 2005)

I've got to go with Godzilla.  Sure, he isn't exactly mythological, but any monster who can take out Tokyo so many times without actually destroying it completely fits my sense of humor.


----------



## don sky (Aug 4, 2005)

Cleric Kain said:
			
		

> Werewolves, ones in Van Helsing are my fav


 I have to take my hats of to the Dragon once again coz I remembered the movie Dungeons & Dragons and the CG dragons were really something!

Hello Cleric Kain! I take it you're new here. Open a thread at the Introductions forum so that we can welcome you properly and officially! We love fresh mea... I mean, new members!


----------



## silvermage2000 (Aug 8, 2005)

I really like phoenix's, vampires,and angels. They have always interested me. And i love to read books about them.


----------



## Azash (Aug 8, 2005)

my favorute mythological creature is most likely the dragon or the drake


----------



## Venusdragon (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Everyone! I am a new member here. My favorite would be the Dragon of course. I recieved my first book on the in Jr High and it was Dragon Lance. I also like Gargoyles and the Phoenix. I used to draw gargoyles and dragons in my spare time and when I was bored in high school.


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 10, 2005)

Venusdragon said:
			
		

> I am a new member here.


welcome VenusDragon


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 10, 2005)

ajdecon said:
			
		

> ...got to go with Godzilla.


He's on my list. So is Gamera: http://www.internationalhero.co.uk/g/gamera.htm


----------



## Stormflame (Aug 13, 2005)

Dragons.
They have always inspired me. 
Too bad the oriental's came up with the idea.
Dragons are ancient and full of knowledge. 
Dragons defeat whole armies and plunder the riches.
Dragons are magic.
Dragons are feared beyond most any other creature in the fantasy genre!


----------



## finvarre (Aug 15, 2005)

I'd choose dragons as well.. although I like many mythical creatures - centaurs, pegasus and griffins are some of my other favourites.


----------



## Salazar (Aug 20, 2005)

Dragons are cool! But my favorite mythological is the Basilisk!


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 20, 2005)

Salazar said:
			
		

> Dragons are cool! But my favorite mythological is the Basilisk!


Hooray, another Aussie who likes Dragons!  
Welcome Salazar


----------



## Teir (Aug 20, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> Hooray, another Aussie who likes Dragons!


 That makes 3! Though I have to admit that I can't think of a particular favorite creature.


----------



## Alysheba (Aug 20, 2005)

As far as humanoid mythological creatures, I would have to say vampires. If you are talking about animal mythological creatures, then Pegasus. I always thought it would be neat to have a flying horse. Saves on gas.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 22, 2005)

*Pheonix's... are beautiful I want a tattoo of one but I dont want to end up looking like a human canvas as there is 19 others on my list for the needle so far! lol 
*


----------



## Auer (Aug 24, 2005)

Dragons, without doubt. But not the stupid fire-breathing monsters, who act like they've got no brains - but the wise, powerful, mythological creatures who rarely show themselves but are hidden behind the mists or under the mountains... hmm... Ok, I've said it now


----------



## Balinor (Sep 21, 2005)

My fave has to be the Griffin , but closely followed by minotaurs and werewolves


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 21, 2005)

as quoted earlier lovecrafts old ones especially cthulhu but i also like dragons


----------



## Tim Bond (Sep 21, 2005)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> My all-time favorite beast would be the dragon. So different by every view, so unique, but at the same time they are all the same too...I just find them fascinating. Just about every mythology has at least one recognizeable dragon going back through recorded time. Makes me wonder if the dinosaurs did hang about for longer than we imagined


My favorite is Dragon or the Chimera

We have fossils - dragons (dinobots) died out waaaayyyyyyy.... before even monies got on the scene - let alone little old us. We do however know little of how a possible genetic reservoir of memories might work - except - spiders and snakes hunt rodents and were competitors (actually major predators) with early mammals when they were all about the size of rats. 

Even now, these two creatures with nothing more than a little adrenaline (excitement good or bad) can key in fear and strong phobia (memory associations/anxiety) very easily when seen for the first time. No danger, trauma, or fright has to occur for this to happen – it only takes enough excitement as found in common childhood play to key in this ‘neural event’. You do not even need to get ‘bitten’ to intuitively understand what these things can do. 
Memory in the DNA – without being bitten or even informed of what they are or do and with the same level of arousal some people just naturally obtain great fear/phobias of eight legged spiders vs. the almost non-existent phobia to six legged grasshoppers. Why the ‘deep’ fascination with certain shapes? Spiderman is so very much exciting? Snakes and reptiles seem to follow the same pattern – especially snakes – and the dragon seems to be a refined combination of every possibility in a wide spectrum of dangerous predatory reptile like dinosaur terror monster things. 
DRAGON - It combines the: snake, crocodile, it stands upright like a t-rex, it breaths fire, swims in water, lays in wait in caves, has armor, and even has spikes/horns and snake like tongue. It sleeps a lot and only comes out to hunt. All our mortal enemies at one time – are we fated to never forget the threat they held over our previous DNA models?

I like Chinese dragons - wicked (but good and wise) and snake-like.

Also, Tantra yoga keys in a state that is like a 'connector' between the chakras (the spine) and 'activates' it - the experience is mind-blowing and resembles the writhing of a snake or serpent. The cobra in India is related to fertility. 
Dragons in China are good fortune and indicate inspiration, wisdom, genesis, creativity and I think even fertility – supposed to be the all pervading great life-force within and throughout the world. 
South American - ??? but, they had them on their ruins. 
And in puritanical Europe the dragon is a fearsome monster that lies in shadows to devoir maiden virgins and kill brave knights with fire (in ancient alchemy fire = Eros) – deep sexual repression put into myth?
A Chimera – I just like the sound of the cool name.


----------



## Arkangel (Sep 21, 2005)

I like Narasima (half man, half lion) - Indian Mythological Creature.

Narasima is a rage unleashed to rip open the chest of Rakshasas (Demons) with its bare hands. It takes the love of a beautful lady to stop it in the end to stop from killing all other good people. Nice story.

There are lot more creatures in Indian Mythology

There is a huge wildboar which brings up the earth from the depths of space when a demon throws it to the bottom.

A large turtle on who's back the entire earth was placed once it was brought back up.

Then there is kalasarpa (multiheaded huge king cobra) when i say huge i mean as big as a dinosaur.

Then there is Nandi (half bull, half man)
There is a lot more. but i do not think it will fit in this thread. The last one i like is Ardanareshwari (half women, half man). I mean the right side of body split right in the middle of the chest is man and left side women.


----------



## Spook (Sep 21, 2005)

The Ban Sidh; or the Banshee is kind of cool. I'm Welsh/Irish and was raised with weird tales of the she riding the wind and the Kelpie etc etc. Freaked me out as a kid. Grandad was born and raised in Doon Country (The West Country) and used to tell stories of the Devil. Most of the standing stones in that part of the world have satanic connections. Anyway I'm straying off topic. But a beautiful and very mysterious place, much like the valleys of North Wales, the Scottish Highlands and along the southern Irish coast. Areas I totally love. 

Succubi are cool in my book too. If you have to go; that's the way.


----------



## Oxman (Sep 21, 2005)

My absolute favourite mythological creature would have to be the Manticore. Awesome. I also love the chimera, but am fascinated by all mythological creatures of all origins, from Norse, Greek up to modern inventions!

Special mention to the Wyvern too...I don't think they've got a mention yet.


----------

